# Summer Slaughter Miniture exchange



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

kay this is the time for the christmas exchange so we are back . So grab your fuzzy bunny slippers and get ready for a fun exchange. Read all the rules and look at some changes that we have made. I hope everyone will have fun with this one. 

Rule change this exchange will allow you to send a converted or painted model as a suprise to your giftee if you want in addition to the regular models. 



Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. 

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._

*Please read the Rules!
What is the miniature exchange?:santa:*

Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement. 

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…


So what are the rules? Glad you asked,

*THE RULES*

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual troopers. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest.* When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand. 
2) Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed or converted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to so if they put that they are happy to receive an assemble, painted model then you send it. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week and respond to any PM's sent to you.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges.:security:

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP*

Please send me a PM with the following information. I am going to try the pm method to make it more of surprise when the package shows up and who is sending it. 

*Username – Mailing address – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, your mailing address where you want receive your mini's this information will be forwarded only to your Santa*.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka 
123 Choppa *st*. 
Ork town,USA 

Shipping:-anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect, what system you collect as well as things you may already have a ton of and things you need or mini's you are interested in obtaining in this thread, as well. Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Sign up starts NOW!
July 31– list closes
August 6– folks can start shipping
October 1– all participants should have shipped their minis


How do you assign santas?
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes and PM people in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: 
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about. 
*IMPORTANT:*
Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Count me in. Hopefully we get a few more participants this time.

Space Wolves or Bolt Action British or USMC


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Count me in too please


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Shouldn't this be a suprise? You won't know if I am in.

Edit: If I am, I collect 40k Orks and Eldar.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Count me in as well.

Edit: I collect Space Marines and Lizardmen, and the occasional Chaos Space Marine as well.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

count me in as well.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Count me in, i'd prefere to ship in italy. if that's impossible, please PM me, we might arrange a solution


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Hopefully we get a few more participants this time.



I am trying to get more people to join this time. I am trying to pm 20 to 30 people a day about this event to generate interest. 

Also just saying "Count me in" does not make you in until you pm me you shipping address and you preferred shipping area since I delete all address at the end of each event. I will respond with a pm saying you are in. Also put in your post what army or armies you collect or would like to receive so that your gifter has an idea what to send.


----------



## Belovoj (May 14, 2014)

count me in, I collect Space wolves and choas space marines, but don't insist on them, any mini will do for me


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I've sent a pm, i collect space marines and chaos space marines.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Count me in. 

I collect Chaos Marines and Daemons.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds fun, but have to decline.
Enjoy


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I am joining this; I play Dwarfs, Bretonnia, Orks, CSM and Daemons. Yeah, I play quite a lot.


----------



## Darius O's (May 12, 2014)

As a person on a shoestring budget I will have to respectfully decline. 

I appreciate the offer however and good luck with the gift giving.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Darius O's said:


> As a person on a shoestring budget I will have to respectfully decline.
> 
> I appreciate the offer however and good luck with the gift giving.


No worries just trying to let our members know about the exchange and encourage them join or when life permits they can join since I try to run it twice a year.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

I am in,

I collect Nids.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

Im in. 

I collect Wolves, Tau, Eldar and Nids.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

7 more days to Join the fun then the list is closed till Christmas exchange. So join the fun and sign up today.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

morfangdakka said:


> 7 more days to Join the fun then the list is closed till Christmas exchange. So join the fun and sign up today.


Ooh I can't wait:biggrin:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in. 
Collect DA, Necron, SM(UM), and Infinity (not the disney!). Really more into collecting models, so anything cool!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Last day to sign up then it is closed till X-Mas. This is about to go live!!!


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

Are the pairings out yet?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

*Gift Exchange List*

Iamtheeviltwin
swedemarine
Sludig
Loki
Morfangdakka
Khorne's Fist
Saint Spirit
Moriouce
Belovoj
Neferket
Drohar
BitsandKits
Nacho Libre
The Irish Commisar
Son of Vulkan


Ok here is the big list as always you ship to the person below you on the list the person at the bottom ships to the person at the top of the list. 

Any questions or concerns pm me.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sent


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Received:

One ard boy with shoota and one boy with big shoota! Dakka dakka Waagh!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Loki1416 said:


> Sent


Wow! received just one of these would have made me happy. It took a while to explain to the mailman who morfangdakka was but he finally handed over the boxes.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> Wow! received just one of these would have made me happy. It took a while to explain to the mailman who morfangdakka was but he finally handed over the boxes.



You got two boxes?!! Jackpot!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I couldnt decide, and with the deal I was getting, said why not throw in some extra. Glad they made you happy!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh right, I should have said that I had sent the boyz. It's good you liked them!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

A huge thank you to Drohar for my Kromlek orks, I will post some photos and do a review of them very soon.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

@iamtheeviltwin Package sent! :grin:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

A Black Ship has left the North Pole. Traveling through the Warp of the european postal services towards it's next destination. Brno.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

@Drohar don't worry i havn't forgot you! Just my usual lazyness...


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

@SwedeMarine I have your stuff ready, just need to get it into the mail


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

ALright I got the ROkk's Loaded up and fired off into the warp. ONe for Khorne's fist and another is a gift from Gork and Mork to a guy that deserves it.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

mine shall be sent in a day or two.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> @SwedeMarine I have your stuff ready, just need to get it into the mail


No worries at all mate.
@sludig same thing goes for you stuff bud. should be in the mail tomorrow or saturday at the latest.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

@SonofVulkan package sent :grin:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

@sludig your package just went in the mail mate. Enjoy them


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Exciting week! 7 packages were sent at the end of last week and should be arriving by the end or beginning of next week.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

@Saintspirit, gift purchased this evening, hoping to have it in the post in the next day or two.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

@Loki1416 package away. Should be there around Thursday enjoy


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

@The Irish Commissar 

Package has arrived. Excellent choice of models! 

I got an Iron Warrior Warsmith, looking forward to adding him to my slowly growing army. Also, Cypher, a classic model that I have always wanted to paint, now thanks to The Irish Commissar I will be painting him! :grin:

I'm a happy bunny.









Oh yeah, and a wolf badge. Thank you again friend.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

From the @SwedeMarine

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252 {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 Verdana;} {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;} \deftab720 \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0 \f0\fs26 \cf2 \cb3 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0 \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \uc0\u8234 http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=258&pictureid=2250\uc0\u8236 }


Thanks,

Pathfinders are always needed.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

I fail at image insertion on an iPad


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@sludig: Awesome, looking forward to it!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

sludig said:


> From the @SwedeMarine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like them


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Got my package from @SonofVulkan love the RT-era harlies, can always use more...the Jain Zar was a nice surprise. 









@SwedeMarine - yours will be getting in the mail Friday...sorry it has taken so long to get it out the door.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Moriouce said:


> Exciting week! 7 packages were sent at the end of last week and should be arriving by the end or beginning of next week.



& packages good lord man what are you mailing? 
@Loki1416 look out I think you have competition for the most generous git around here. :biggrin:

Really glad to see stuff showing up and people enjoying what they are getting. So thank you to all members like you make this place awesome.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> & packages good lord man what are you mailing?
> @Loki1416 look out I think you have competition for the most generous git around here. :biggrin:
> 
> Really glad to see stuff showing up and people enjoying what they are getting. So thank you to all members like you make this place awesome.



Haha! @morfangdakka No I have not sent 7 packages, even though I am sure Belovoj would have loved that. It was a summary what everybody had sent. @Loki1416 is still the most generous git around! 

A Rokk from Gork and Mork has suddenly crashed here at my local postoffice. I'll be collecting it tomorrow.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> even though I am sure Belovoj would have loved that.


You wallet wouldn't have.... probably.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Wrong thread, Edited away.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> MI: Swedmarine, first time I have seen a modeled power Lance.
> BE: Khorne's Fist, very clean conversion.


lol wrong thread much ? but thanks for the vote of confidence :laugh:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

SwedeMarine said:


> You wallet wouldn't have.... probably.



She who must be obeyed wouldn't.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> She who must be obeyed wouldn't.


They never do.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

SonofVulkan said:


> @The Irish Commissar
> 
> Package has arrived. Excellent choice of models!
> 
> ...


Glad you like them


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Tadaaa!! May I want to convert some additional boys to flesh these out? Yes please!

Edithoto link fixed!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> Tadaaa!! May I want to convert some additional boys to flesh these out? Yes please!


photo bucket fail?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The postie got me out of bed horribly early this morning to take receipt of reinforcements for my Great Company. Cheers Morfang, they should be assembled by the end of the month in the form of a new Wolf Lord, Iron Priest and Battle Leader.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The postie got me out of bed horribly early this morning


Thats fairly obvious from the pic you took mate.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The postie got me out of bed horribly early this morning to take receipt of reinforcements for my Great Company. Cheers Morfang, they should be assembled by the end of the month in the form of a new Wolf Lord, Iron Priest and Battle Leader.



Glad you like them I hope they serve you well.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> Got my package from @SonofVulkan love the RT-era harlies, can always use more...the Jain Zar was a nice surprise.


Glad you like them. Hope Jain-Zar matches your harlie army. k:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@sludig: Holy crap! Thank you so much! These will fit perfectly into my currently going projects.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

She will look good among the other models, not sure how I will field her on the tabletop yet.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> Thats fairly obvious from the pic you took mate.


Doh! Just looked it properly now. That's embarrassing. :blush::blush:

On another note, @Saintspirit, your gift is rocketing it's way to you as we speak.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Doh! Just looked it properly now. That's embarrassing. :blush::blush:
> 
> On another note, @Saintspirit, your gift is rocketing it's way to you as we speak.


lol as long as it happened before youd had your coffee your excused.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

@Loki1416 glad you like them.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

bitsandkits said:


> A huge thank you to Drohar for my Kromlek orks, I will post some photos and do a review of them very soon.


Your welcome  Happy they worked, wasn't too sure what to get you.


----------



## Belovoj (May 14, 2014)

hey guys! I was off the town for a while and when I returned yesterday, there was a package waiting for me (my gf received it from the postman a took a good care of it :so_happy @Moriouce first, I must give kudos for the packaging - even our post didn't damage minis k: and then I found these two soldiers inside (see attachments, it's a rune priest in terminator and converted thousand sons sorcerer). I am very happy for them both  thanks man

@Neferket I will be sending yours tommorow, I hope our post wont mess it up...


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

You are welcome and I'm glad you liked the alterations to the sorceror.


----------



## Belovoj (May 14, 2014)

@neferhet your minis should be in Italy since yestarday, it should arrive today or on Monday


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

ive been hella busy, but ill send mine out in a day...sorry


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks @Belovoj , nothing yet, but i'm cool 
I still have to sent my gift...i'm not even checking the forum anymore...sorry guys. the shit hit the fan.

EDIT: Just got my package from @Belovoj !! Awesomesauce! Thank you, those models are some of the best GW ever made. The Centurion just needs to become a chaos lord or a mutilator, i'm unsure which...any suggestion? I was thinking at a Juggernaught Khorne lord proxy...

(also, you have raided some natural born raiders! There should be some meaning in this... :laugh: )
Thank you again!!
GLORY TO CHAOS!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Also, and sorry for the double post, @Drohar my mail office is making fuss about no name stated on the package. I really need a name a surname to go with the gift. Can you PM me your name asap?
Thanks!!


----------



## Belovoj (May 14, 2014)

@neferhet cheerz mate, glad you like the models  hope you will post some pics of conversion and painting jobs

EDIT: i have entered my centurion in monthly conversion deathmatch and i would be honoured if you entered yours too  (if you have time this month, of course)


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey man  this month i'm definitely off the competition, but i will be posting stuff on my project log soon enough! I'll check your entry!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

@iamtheeviltwin thanks for the bag-o-lizardmen. I actually love the older models that they have and these match my army much better than the new units I have. Ill post up some pics of them as soon as I am able to get them painted. 

I did get the package much earlier but as it went to my folks house I had to wait for them to get back into town before I was able to pick it up.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

@SwedeMarine glad to hear that you got them and like them. I am kind of known as the old mini collector around here so classic minis are my go to. :biggrin:


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank-you very much @neferhet for my gaunts:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Drohar said:


> Thank-you very much @neferhet for my gaunts:


k: hope they are going to eat some frigging eldar scum!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I thank thee, @_Khorne's Fist, _for these Plaguebearers I recieved today. And the Nurglings which comes as a bonus, as well. :grin:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

oh those extra nurglings are lovely. i adore the one who walks on his hands showing that little putrid ass!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad they finally got there safe at the second attempt for these guys, and third attempt over all.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well it looks like everyone has sent and recieved grifts so we shall close this one. 

But get ready X-mas exchange sign ups are just around the corner.


----------

